# Chemo Cap Patterns



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions of where to find chemo cap patterns? I have found a few online. I need patterns that use only one 109 yard skein. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I make chemo caps (I call them Hope caps) - the two patterns I use are my own design and each takes about 2.5 ozs of worsted weight yarn. I don't have the patterns written down but I will get them ready so anyone who wants them can ask for them.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks! That would be great!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a very cool pattern...I would love to know how you made it. Thanks!


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

As soon as I can - I will let you know


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

it is my own design - when I get it written down I will let you know


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Diane

When I went through chemo a few years ago, my mom made me about ten of these:

http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt10.htm

She used eyelash yarn in all sorts of colors - both "real hair" sort of colors, and fun ones too. I love these - so soft on sensitive scalp.

Hope this helps... and thank you for helping chemo patients!
Carolyn


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

wyldflower, Love the look of the hat. I knit for charity and it will come in handy. Also knit for local Cancer Hostital. The girls will love this hat. Thank You


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

If you explore that website, there are at least 15-20 knit patterns and as many crochet patterns. 

I had fun with different "hair" every day. I'm a blonde, but when I put on the brown 'hair' I realized how much my sister and I look alike! My favorites were the "tie-dye" ones - old hippie that I am!


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for the website!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the website. I really liked the floppy brimmed hat!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish I had known about this when I was going through chemo a couple years ago! I was just starting to knit at that time. I am going to check with my hospital and see if they that a "hat" program. I had a choice of different jewelry my first day of chemo. Thanks!


Wyldflower said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> When I went through chemo a few years ago, my mom made me about ten of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## duchessdawn51301 (Mar 25, 2011)

How beautiful! I am aflag-waving patriot and would love the pattern for this hat. I am not clever so have never attempted my own pattern but I do appreciate people like you who have that gift. I'll be watching for the pattern. Many thanks!
Dawn


----------



## duchessdawn51301 (Mar 25, 2011)

How clever for you! I have lots of eyelash yarn left over and this is a perfect way to use it up. Many thanks! Dawn


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

DianeMxx said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions of where to find chemo cap patterns? I have found a few online. I need patterns that use only one 109 yard skein. Any help would be appreciated.


I have a book called Knitting for Peace by Betty Christiansen - one of the patterns included is ChemoCaps Eyelet Hat. The book is amazing and I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the book Knitting for Peace and have gotten so much use out of it.


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a chemo Angel and my buddies prefer the headhuggers pattern too. They liked the hair colors and the wild colors too. The kids really love them, give it a try they are cute enough for non-cancer people to enjoy wearing.


----------



## idamann (Jan 14, 2011)

I love your chemo cap. Hope to get the pattern soon.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

love the hats!!!! A stylish way to feel good even tho one is down with any illness. The hats are bound to cheer the person wearing the hat, as well as those who appreciate her zest for style Thank you so much. mlk


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Diane, I posted a list of links to chemo hats last night. It isn't every link that exists but I listed as many as I could find. Anyone who knows a link that isn[t on it,please add to them. It would be nice to see the list grow.
This is the url to the page where I posted the chemo hat patterns link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5241-1.html


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DianeMxx said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions of where to find chemo cap patterns? I have found a few online. I need patterns that use only one 109 yard skein. Any help would be appreciated.


Lion Brand has some very nice patterns. Please try to use cotton as chemo patient's skin is very sensitive.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

kneonknitter: having to use cotton is a fallacy. Cotton is not necessary. Any soft yarn is fine and most are soft enough. Feel the yarn, if it feels rough, don't use it. If it doesn't, then it's fine to use. Heads differ in their sensitivity. It's probably best to stay away from wool because some people tend to be sensitive to it. Cotton is probably a better choice for summer hats because it's cooler but eyelash (fur) is also a good choice for summer and eyelash looks hairy. You can make a no-hair, hairy hat from eyelash yarns. There is a link to the no-hair hats posted on the list I made last night: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5241-1.html


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

I would love this hat pattern and in repayment, I promise to make some and "pay it forward" to help others.
Thanks.
Betty
[email protected]


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Bonster, the irony of my making and donating hats to our local oncology unit is that I wasn't told about their having hats when I had chemo. I bought all the hats I had and it was a problem because I have a big head (sorry, no pun intended although it might be apt) and I could find few hats that fit. Luckily I was able to find a fleece hat that had some stretch and one size large hat I bought actually was a size large. I found a men's bucket hat at a Good Will store that I used for summer. I bought a lot of scarves but just didn't like them because they were too tricky to tie artfully and anything less than artful looked pretty bad. I had a beret my sister in law made for me but it just didn't fit that well on my bald head, nor did it look as good as a cloche or bucket. I think I'm going to ask them to display a hat on the chest where the hats are kept and put a sign there letting people know that there are hats there for the taking instead of having to guess begin and begin looking through drawers that they aren't sure they should be looking through.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I would send a private message but I don't know how to do that! :roll: I wasn't offered any hats at the hospital. I found some hats at re-sale shops. I made my own cloth scarves. I bought a yard of fabric and squared and hemmed it. I made a lot - had to coordinate each outfit you know. I sent some to my friend in NM. I use them now in the summer when I work outside and sweat! When I was fitted for my wig she said I had a big head. But I didn't have any trouble buying caps. I also got some straw hats. I still use those, too, in the summer. How are you doing now? I still wear a hat to bed as my hair is thin fromt he Arimidex. Oh well, this too shall pass! I can go to the hospital any time as my driveway is 1.1 miles to the hospital parking lot! In fact, I walked to the hospital almost everyday for 7 weeks of radiation. I went at 7 AM. :wink:


MaryE. said:


> Bonster, the irony of my making and donating hats to our local oncology unit is that I wasn't told about their having hats when I had chemo. I bought all the hats I had and it was a problem because I have a big head (sorry, no pun intended although it might be apt) and I could find few hats that fit. Luckily I was able to find a fleece hat that had some stretch and one size large hat I bought actually was a size large. I found a men's bucket hat at a Good Will store that I used for summer. I bought a lot of scarves but just didn't like them because they were too tricky to tie artfully and anything less than artful looked pretty bad. I had a beret my sister in law made for me but it just didn't fit that well on my bald head, nor did it look as good as a cloche or bucket. I think I'm going to ask them to display a hat on the chest where the hats are kept and put a sign there letting people know that there are hats there for the taking instead of having to guess begin and begin looking through drawers that they aren't sure they should be looking through.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Elsinicols------------I would love a copy of the chemo cap that is your own design I love it, I hope you will post it on here OR I will give you my e-mail This forum is great-------I still am looking for a hat for a child knitted or crocheted of a dog with long ears- "Snoopy" !! Thanks for any and all help!! ;-)


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi new first timer -knitting chemo hats in Australia - love to have the pattern for this terrific hat- email address:dawnonthe [email protected]
Many thanks
Dawn C.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this book on line. thanks ann


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Diane, I posted a list of links to chemo hats last night. It isn't every link that exists but I listed as many as I could find. Anyone who knows a link that isn[t on it,please add to them. It would be nice to see the list grow.
> This is the url to the page where I posted the chemo hat patterns link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5241-1.html


Thank you for the link - I had not written it down before I went to bed, and didn't find it in the morning. I wrote it down this time!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

js33, can you tell us a little about the book "Knitting for Peace?" Amazon has some copies for under $2.00.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

don't know that book


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> js33, can you tell us a little about the book "Knitting for Peace?" Amazon has some copies for under $2.00.


I have the book and it has lots of easy to intermediate patterns. Each pattern is associated with a charity and gives the background for the charity as well as were to get in touch, such as, "Warm Up American Afghan, Adopt-Me Blanket (for animal shelters), Orphans for Orphans Sweater, Mother Bear Project Teddy Bear, etc. Each and every pattern is wonderful. I paid $19.95 for my book, so if Amazon has it for $2 its a great deal!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

knittersjoy, thanks for letting me know more about what's in the book. I think I'll segue over to Amazon and get it.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Those hats are the greatest I've seen for chemo hats.


----------



## sueqts (Jan 27, 2011)

I was reading posts Friday about chemo caps. I am a new knitter and am working on blanket for coming granddaughter. My daughter called me after work to tell me a good friend had been diagnosed with breast cancer and is starting chemo this week. May be why I was reading about the caps.....replying to move this back to front of list so I can find it later. 
Thanks, Ladies.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup: 
I would like the pattern. I am a cancer survivor, and I know how cold it get in the area they give the treatment. I was surprised at the large number of cancer patients. There must be well over 120 people there when I went for treatment. Everyone either brought afghans or blankets. Everyone wore socks. The staff were well trained and went above and beyond their duties trying to make every patient comfortable. 
 
tbbrown


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Here are a few patterns that I have been using to make chemo caps to donate to local hospitals with cancer centers.
www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70177.html?r=1&r=1
http://gs-crafts-n-things.blogspot.com/2011/01/light-and-lacy-spring-hat.html
http://carolbristoldesignsblog.blogspot.com (search for Carson Cap)
http://knitmeasong.blogspot.com/2009/05/everything-is-hunky-dory.html
These caps all take one skein of yarn (109 yards) and they knit quickly and are very pretty. I use Comfy Worsted yarn form knitpicks.com. It is a very soft cotton/acrylic blend. I wish you continued health.
DianeMxx


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

DianeMxx, those are all nice hats. When I make chemo hats, I tend to stay away from lace or patterns with holes because when you have no hair, your bald head shines through, and when I had chemo, that is what I was trying to cover up, my bald head. On the other hand, if you don't care about your bald head shining through, holes are fun. Most people, though, are probably not going to want to see their scalp.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

I have made several of these hats for family and friends who are going through chemo and they love the hats. They said that they don't make their heads as hot as some other closed knit hats.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Diane, everyone is abslutely different and because I prefer something certainly doesn't make it a rule. There are a lot of women on this site who have had chemo and if you polled us all, you'd get as many answeres as there are women to answer. Certainly in the summer, a cooler hat is appreciated. Coolness aside, I'd prefer hats without holes. When I was at home, as long as I wasn't cold, I went bald, but not outside. It's the old maxim of different strokes.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My hair came out in the early Spring and it was still cold. I would wear a knit cap a lot. I wore my wig on Sunday but that's another story. I was surprised that I was comfortable going out bald (my hair had been down to my waist - some little girl has it now). I didn't have any hats with "holes" but I now I wish I did! They can be cute. I made scarves (1 yard of fabric hemmed) because most scarves (store bought) were too small and some slippery (I had stubble so I called it my Velcro). You are right - you will get as many answers as people you ask. Best advice I got was to go bald and wear big earrings! I was at a Women Ministries retreat when my hair was about 1" long and a lady came up to me and said she loved my hair and where did I get it done. I thought that was pretty funny. I still wear a cap to bed.


MaryE. said:


> Diane, everyone is abslutely different and because I prefer something certainly doesn't make it a rule. There are a lot of women on this site who have had chemo and if you polled us all, you'd get as many answeres as there are women to answer. Certainly in the summer, a cooler hat is appreciated. Coolness aside, I'd prefer hats without holes. When I was at home, as long as I wasn't cold, I went bald, but not outside. It's the old maxim of different strokes.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

bonster, thanks for chiming in. I hope some of the rest of the chemo veterans will add their thoughts too. I think it's good when we all make our preferences known so more of those different strokes get verbalized. I mostly stopped wearing a hat when my hair was a a little more than 1/2-inch long, unless I was in the sun. I had a sunburned scalp once and didn't want a repeat when there was so little protection between me and the big bad sun.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My long time church had closed (for financial reasons) when I was in the middle of chemo. I had been going there about 45+ years. When I started at my new church I would wear my wig on Sunday mornings. When I went to a Wed. night Bible Study I just wore my scarf. Boy, did I ever confuse people! I have a lot of funny stories about that. When my hair was about 1 1/2" long I stopped wearing the wig. I still use the scarves when I work outside but that's more to soak up the sweat! I wish I had known about the fun knit hats. They look like they would have been a lot of fun. I did have temp. tattoos on my head. I wanted to get a real tattoo on my head when I was bald but my oncologist said no.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

That's what makes the world go 'round. If we all had the same taste, it would be very boring. I'm just happy that a lot of bald heads will be covered by knit hats. I also put hand knit flowers on some...makes them fun!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I like the idea of tatoos on my head, sounds like fun. Next time I see my oncologist, I'll ask her what her thougts are on it.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Cute. Then you can color coordinate them with your outfits!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Diane, what kinds of flowers did you make? I've wanted to crochet flowers, but don't because of tendonitis. I have some knit flower patterns, one from this forum that I'd like to try. Actually, the one from this forum is the only one I've seen that I really liked. Do you permanently attach them or temporarily, so they can be removed?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

HAHA. I had been to a kids family birthday party (I'm related to him somehow - he is my brother-in-laws brothers kid) so they put tattoos on my head. I wanted to get a small cross and a butterfly on the back right side of my head but Dr. Wade said no. If I had it to do over (hopefully I won't!) I would shave a spot and get the tattoo right after surgery!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I think having fun while on chemo is in order. One of the men my husband does business with was having chemo during the time I was. He dyed his hair in his school colors, 1/2 gold and half black, before he began chemo. I'm surprised he didn't have his scalp tatooed in school colors, doctors aside. I'm in Lawrence, Kansas where the University of Kansas is located. One of our greatest rivals is University of Missouri. Arch enemies is probably the best description of the relationship between the two schools. Gold and Black are Missouri colors. He was taking his life in his hands wearing them.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

MaryE~ Here a website to get the patterns:
www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4738
Hope that these will help you.
DianeMxx


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry MaryE
Here is the other picture.
DianeMxx


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried to download but I couldn't open. Then I tried the Bernat site and it said that the pattern didn't exist. Not sure what I did wrong!


DianeMxx said:


> Sorry MaryE
> Here is the other picture.
> DianeMxx


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

bonster~ Here is the pattern for the Carnation:
Knit Carnation Flower

On size 8 needles cast on 40 stitches leaving a 12-18 inch tail.
Row 1 Knit into the front and back of each stitch across the row. (80 stitches)
Row 2 Knit into the front and back of each stitch across the row. (160 stitches)
Row 3 Bind off stitches across the row.
Cut the yarn leaving an 18 inch length and draw through the final stitch. You now have a curly strip of knitting with two long yarn tails. Thread a tapestry needle with one tail. Curve end around onto itself and secure by drawing the tail through to the back. Continue to curl and stitch the shorter edge of the strip into place on the back side of the flower forming a spiral outward that allows the petals to spread. Leave tails intact to be used to attach the flower to the hat.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Try this website: 
http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4738&cps=21191
I just tried it and found the pattern.
Good luck!


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Through it all you sound like you have a wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Diane, is the carnation the flower on the purple hat? The flower on the teal hat looks like a daffodil. 
Both of your hats are gorgeous. I'm not sure I could do the lace patterns. Maybe the top one (fern lace?), but not the teal pattern. I have a devil of time keeping track of even simple patterns. I print out the patterns and check lines off as I do them, but I still lose track because I neglect to check off every line as I do it. Another good reason for me to not do lace. I can do a short repeat feather & fan, but that's about it. Thanks for posting the carnation pattern and the source for the "daffodil."


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

You're welcome! Happy knitting!


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

wow that's really good


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you share this pattern? Kay


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure which pattern you would like...


----------



## 2muchyn (Mar 7, 2011)

where did you get the hat patterns


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Diane, I just love your hats. How can I get the patterns? I especially like the teal. Gorgeous work! I got the patterns for the flowers from your other posts, but not the hat patterns themselves. Thanks.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Elaine,
Here are a few websites that you can print the patterns from:
http://gs-crafts-n-things.blogspot.com/2011/01/light-and-lacy-spring-hat.html
http://carolbristoldesignsblog.blogspot.com/ (search for Carson Cap)
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70177.html?r=1&r=1
Unfortunately, I don't have the website for the teal hat.
Each of these hats takes on one 109 yd. skein. I use Comfy Worsted from www.knitpicks.com. It is only $2.99 per skein, and it is very soft.
Good luck!


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Would you be so kind to provide the hat pattern? Thanks.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Diane, there is a link on the fourm web site to a lot of chemo hats. Bernat is listed there and I'm pretty sure Lion Brand is too. Why don't you take a look and add the sites you use that aren't listed.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5241-1.html
If you haven't spotted the link to "links," it's at the bottom of the page, right under the reply box.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear Diane, Thanks so much for the patterns and yarn info. I can't wait to make one for me. Elaine


----------



## eFischer (Feb 20, 2011)

Those hats are too cute! Can you give me the flower pattern from the teal-ish hat? I don't know what you call that color, but I know it's not the purple one. I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the lace pattern for the teal hat? I LOVE it!

Susan


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

YOU LADIES ARE THE GREATEST!! THANK YOU FOR THE WEBSITE PATTERNS AND ADVICE!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The pattern sites for the hats Diane posted are on page 4 of this thread, just page back.
There are hundreds of hat patterns of all kinds on the chemo hat link, all free patterns: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5241-1.html


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Ladies,
I have scanned in my pattern for the teal lace pattern hat. I hope that you will be able to upload it.
Good luck!
DianeMxx


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear Diane,

Thank you so much for scanning the teal hat pattern. It was so very nice of you to take the time. I really do love it and can't wait to make it first.

Thanks again.
Elaine


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Elaine,
I'm glad that you were able to download the pattern. I hope that you enjoy making it as much as I did.
DianeMxx


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Diane, I downloaded the .pdf from Ravelry. Did you change the number of stitches/repeats in the pattern at all when you switched to worsted from the yarn called for in the pattern?


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

MaryE.~ Thanks for reminding me that I obtained the pattern from Ravelry. I couldn't remember where I got it. I used a size 7 circular needle and kept the stitch count the same but decreased the length to 6 3/4" from 7 3/4". Also I didn't do row 4 that creates the eyelet for the ribbon as I wasn't using a ribbon.
DianeMxx


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi DianeMxx
I really loved both hats.
I checked Bernat website but could only get the pattern for
the neckwarm flower. Is it possible to share or give the source to get the patterns?
Thanks a million.
Grant


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Grant,
Here is one of the pattern websites:
http://gs-crafts-n-things.blogspot.com/2011/01/light-and-lacy-spring-hat.html
I got the other pattern on Ravelry...Hemp Lace Cap. If you aren't a member of Ravelry, I also uploaded the pattern. You can find it on Page 5...just go back to page 5.
Good luck!
DianeMxx


----------



## branine (Feb 11, 2011)

I would love the pattern for this hat but I don't get it when I go to the website either. Can anyone help find this one?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

branine, what hat are you not getting?
If it's the Hemp Lace hat, it's here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hemp-lace-cap
The Light and Lacy hat Diane posted above opened right up. As Diane said, you have to have an account on Ravelry to download patterns, but the account is free.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Diane thanks for the stitch info. I don't think I'd make the hat that long either so I appreciate your telling me about the length. I'm going to give it a try, but I think it's going to go into my wardrobe. I really like the color and the yarn. Have you used Knit Pick's "Shine" cotton and Tencel blend?


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

MaryE.~
No, I haven't used that particular yarn even though I have used many different yarns from KnitPicks.
Good luck with your knitting!
DianeMxx


----------



## trish-knittingparadise. (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi my name is trish

I am looking for the pattern for bananas in pyjamas so I can knitt it for my 7mnth old daughter thankyou.


----------



## branine (Feb 11, 2011)

The pretty purple hat with the flower on it


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Dianne Mxx,
Thank you so very much for sending me the patterns. I will try to start knitting them soon.
LOL,
Grant


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Your welcome, Grant! I hope you will enjoy knitting them as much as I did!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

trish, Welcome to knitting paradise.
why don't you create a new topic for your search? You'll get more responses.
It's easy to create a new topic and it will probably be listed in the forum synopsis we get everyday. That way everyone will see what you want. This is an older thread with a different main topic and fewer people will see it.


----------



## ragtimersue1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just love those caps, and I've knit plenty of chemo hats for our local Breast Cancer Connections group. But these are the neatest that I've seen, as they do look a lot like real hair. I will try them as soon as I finish more grandson baby patterns. :lol: 
Sue


----------



## blinkette (Feb 1, 2011)

what pattern did you use for the teal hat? It is beautiful.
[email protected]


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Blinkette,
Here is the website for the teal hat pattern that I used:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hemp-lace-cap
I hope you enjoy making it...it really is very pretty.
DianeMxx


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I have my two cap patterns written down (finally) - one cap is 9 gored and is my own design and the other is 8 gored and is basically my own design - contact me and I will email either pattern or both to anyone. My email is [email protected] - my maiden name. Elsie Nicholls


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Elsie,
I would appreciate it if you would email me your patterns. I have been looking for new hat patterns. My email is [email protected] Thank you for your generosity.
Diane


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I just sent the patterns to your email.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

My patterns are ready - let me know where to email them


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

My patterns are ready let me know where to email them.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

My patterns are ready let me know where to email them.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Let me know where to send the pattens


----------



## ragtimersue1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanx! It is really nice, and made abit longer will work as a chemo cap.
Cheers, Sue


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Good - let me know how you do with the pattern(s).


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, I just posted Elsie's Hat patterns as a new topic.
The post is called "Patterns for Elsie's Eight and Nine-Gore Hats" and the link is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-6492-1.html#62569

I am attaching them here too since this is the post where everyone has been asking for them. If you click the "download" button you will view the patterns in a new window. They are in Word doc format. I tested the links and they worked for me. If you have a problem downloading them, please let me know.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

How wonderful-my knitting group has made well over a hundred of chemo hats. I'd love the pattern also.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks-I'm printing them out as I type sweet dreams-


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

So thrilled to have your pattern - thank you so much - can't wait to see if I can produce the great hat as you have done. Dawn C.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

These are patterns for Elsie's hats earlier in html form. 
Elsie has made these hats for her own wear and for chemo hats. They are her own, original design. If you click on the "download" button, you can download the patterns. They are in html format and should open in your browser window. I posted an earlier version in MS Word doc form but in case you have problems with the doc format, I think the html format will work for you.
Elsie's profile is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=13301

Elsie's Hat Paterns:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

deheadhugger, I posted a list of links to chemo hats on the links page. It's accessed from the "links" button just below the "Reply" box. Head Huggers patterns is one of the links as are several of the popular yarn sites and Ravelry. I included at least one other site for chemo hat patterns, Knots of Love, if I recall the name correctly. If you can thing of any I have missed, and I'm sure there are many, maybe you could add them to the link. The links page is getting longer and longer and posts on it are getting harder to find. This is the link to that link (sorry for the reduncancy): http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5241-1.html
The patterns from Elsie are her own design and lots of people asked for the pattern. It's certainly a nice addition to everyone's arsenal of hat patterns. 
Thanks for posting the link to Delaware Head Huggers. I'm sure many people will appreciate the information. One of the Head Hugger hats that everyone seems to like is the one for the no-hair, hairy hat. A lot of us have had fun making them. I wish I'd had one when I needed it.

Is your little dog a schnauzer? I have a silver one that I just love.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks. I'm brand new to the forum, so I'm still trying to figure it all out. 

Yes, my dog is a schnauzer - black and silver and he is just wonderful. My best friend - he goes just about everywhere with me. They are great dogs!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

deheadhugger, just muddle your way through like the rest of us do. 
My mini schnauzer was formerly owned by a neighbor who abandoned him. I actually got him from the animal shelter. Fortunately, we have a no-kill shelter here because he had been there 3 weeks when we got him. I didn't realize he was our former neighbor's dog until I got him home. He had always been matted when I saw him around the house and his hair turns to an apricot color in the sun, so he wasn't the same color as when I saw him in the shelter which had given him a hair cut. He's a sweet boy. He was 3 years old then and is now 14, an old man. I feel lucky to have had him all this time and hope to have him around for a few more years. He has a few health problems but is in over-all good shape.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! rotflol (OK, for the rest of you old folks like me, I am Rolling On The Floor Laughing Out Loud! 

Go to the link she suggested--it's called The "No-Hair-Day" cap.........

bahahahhahahahahahahah!!!!

I have not had to have chemo but have been the caregiver for my mom, mother-in-law and sweet husband. A good sense of humor is the ONLY WAY to get through. 

Here's My mom's favorite(I actually saw her do this!): 
They bring apricot nectar for breakfast. She pours it into that other little cup. When the nurse comes in for a urine specimen, she picks it up, looks at it, and says, "This looks a little cloudy--I'd better run it through again," then tips the cup and drinks it down. Gives the poor nurse a heart attack!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

mjzorn, right on! Love your mom's sense of humor! Aren't those no hair hats wonderful?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, I just found the prettiest chemo hat on Ravelry called "Cloche Enough." I think it will make a wonderful chemo hat just as its title on Ravelry suggests (Choche Enough/Chemo Hat). There are photos of wonderful variations on the Ravelry listing. It wasn't free, but it wasn't expensive so I downloaded a copy. Take a look, I think you'll like the hat.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cloche-enough-chemo-hat


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a photo of some of the hats made from the Knots of Love patterns. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-2690-1.html
They were posted by knitnut and are very nice hats. 
I've been captivated by the beaded hat in the center of the photo. It's made using the butterfly stitch, which is also know as smocking or bowknot stitch. There is a tiny bowknot that is made differently but has a similar effect. In fact, there is another bowknot stitch and it's made like the tiny bowknot, but is larger. I know that the Knots of Love link was posted earler, but I'm going to post it here so you can look at Knitnut's hats then go to the pattern page: http://www.knotsoflove.org/resources/patterns/


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a photo of some of the hats made from the Knots of Love patterns. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-2690-1.html
They were posted by knitnut and are very nice hats. 
I've been captivated by the beaded hat in the center of the photo. It's made using the butterfly stitch, which is also know as smocking or bowknot stitch. There is a tiny bowknot that is made differently but has a similar effect. In fact, there is another bowknot stitch and it's made like the tiny bowknot, but is larger. I know that the Knots of Love link was posted earler, but I'm going to post it here so you can look at Knitnut's hats then go to the pattern page: http://www.knotsoflove.org/resources/patterns/


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The patterns for Elsie's hats are MS Word documents. If you don't have Word installed, you can install a reader that will allow you to view, print and copy the documents and any other Word documents. This is a safe file from Microsoft's download center.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=3657CE88-7CFA-457A-9AEC-F4F827F20CAC


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Have any of you to whom I emailed my two cap patterns tried them as yet?


----------



## ragtimersue1 (Mar 30, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! rotflol (OK, for the rest of you old folks like me, I am Rolling On The Floor Laughing Out Loud!
> 
> Go to the link she suggested--it's called The "No-Hair-Day" cap.........
> 
> ...


I love that story about your Mom! There were days during my chemo when I thought my drinks actually might have tasted like that. And the thing about losing your hair that was good, was there were NO bad hair days. I just plopped that wig on, or wore a hat. It was strangely liberating, although hot! At home I wore nothing on my head. Sort of liked doing that. Men have it easy I've decided.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You can also multi-task - I worked on the computer while I washed my hair. My hair was in the sink! :lol: Amen, Sister, to the comment about sense of humor!


ragtimersue1 said:


> mjzorn said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! rotflol (OK, for the rest of you old folks like me, I am Rolling On The Floor Laughing Out Loud!
> ...


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

At what point would you switch to the double points? In regards to the chemo hat made with Fizz? I didn't see the switchover to the DPN's in the directions or maybe I missed it!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

sparky, switch to dpns when you start making decreases and the circular you are using is too large. The other option is to begin with 2 circulars and never have to switch. Half of your knitting will be on one circular and the other half on another. See Cat Bordhi's videos on knitting socks with 2 circular needles. It's liberating. No switching to dpns. The viedos are keyed to socks but you can use it any time you are knitting in the round. I use 2 24" circular needles for hats all the time. No seams!! 
Video 1: 



Video 2:


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes I have knitted 4 of them. They came out really pretty.
Thank you for the pattern.
Hug  
Tammy


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, Mary. I didn't really want to go to DPN's.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Good - I like the way the caps look also


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I used three dpn size 8 needle. They came out great.
Thank you for the pattern.
Tammy


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Idea - I didn't have double point needles at the time so the pattern evolved on a circular needle - using double point needles would eliminate the need for a seam.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, having no seam is great. Like I said I have 4 of them. I am working on the 5 one. 
What would be Great is if we could knit a scarf to go with the cap. Do you have any ideas.
:thumbup :thumbup: 
Tammy


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

The only scarf I have made in the recent past was a k2, p2 rib across 32 stitches - it was a pattern on a yarn label and I needed a quick scarf for someone.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

elsienicholls
I think I have found a pattern, but I need to contact the person so I can get the pattern. I could take the cap and do that pattern for the scarf.
Well never the less, all of you, have a wonderfull day.  
Tammy


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

tbbrown, I don't know what kind of scarf pattern you want, but there are thousands of free ones and just as many you can buy. I personally would begin a search on ravelry because ravelry has photos, or just Google for a pattern. Check Google "images" and you can see the photos and click on the one you like.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

just a suggestion...please label the hat with the type of yarn if you are going to donate it...if someone has allegies, they do not need an allergic reaction on top of dealing with chemo...my mom loves the soft cotton caps i have made her, and prefers them to all the store bought things she has tried


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

onesoutherngirl, some of the national donation sites don't allow labeling. I haven't labeled any of the caps I've made locally because they've all been either cotton are non-alergenic materials that are machine washable and dryable. None of the hats in the drawers of the hat chest have ever had labels. That doesn't mean that they cannot and I'll check the next time I go in. However, I thought you should know that it isn't always allowed. To me, it doesn't make sense, but ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

really doesn't.... i have only donated locally, and noone said anything....but after treating my mom, who has required special teams for EVERYTHING, and was turned away from 3 other hospitals due to her allergies, they may have made allowances for me, lol (it's been an adventure, can you tell?)


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I always tell the person who receives one of my caps or other knit or crochet items what type of yarn I used - usually I use acrylic yarn because it is non-allergy and is washable


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary & Group,This morning I started woring on pattern. The first thing was do I use dp's needle or Circular, or straight needles. The problem is with straight needles I would have to turn my work at the end of row. That means I would have to work my pattern backwards. Example K11, p1,k1,p1 then turn needle and start the back, but I can't do the pattern as written, I would have to do the row backwards, example : k11,p1,k1,p1, turn and p11,k1,p1,k1 where as on circular continue around and do it as written. How ever the circularhas its own problem. I don't want to close it as one does with the cap. There again the dp needles the same problem closer, I don't want to have to close the piece. jAny sugestions
Its not compliated,but you do have to focus.
Tammy


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry for my misspelled words. I noticed that I can't just put in the letter,because it takes away from the next work. It doesn't adjust for the space. Sorry I was in a hurry.  
Tammy


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I would like to try this pattern but I don't know the yarn
you used. Can I use fun yarn or eyelash? It it just one
thread or two threads knitted together. thanks for any info


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

I used worsted weight 75% pima cotton 25% acrylic because the yarn makes the hat nice and soft. Also, it doesn't irritate their scalps. I got the yarn at www.knitpicks.com. I wouldn't use eyelash as I don't think is would be soft enough. Good luck!


----------

